# Need HELP



## GPHunt11 (May 7, 2014)

To start off im a fairly novice shooter and new to bow tuning. Early this spring I got my DL corrected at the local pro shop and was feeling pretty comfortable with the bow. I was able to shoot a lot of arrows this spring and was starting to feel comfortable shooting from 60-65yds but I was noticing that the arrows were not comming out of the bow straight so after some online research I tried paper tuning and was able to in a few adjustments consistently shoot bullet holes in my paper. In paper tuning the bow I had moved my nocking point up the string so when I went outside to sight in again my peep sight was low as well as my kisser so I removed the kisser feeling as confident as ever in my form and moved my peep up to where it felt natural again. As I start sighting im having to increase my elevation to a point where I run out of elevation adjustment on the sight and started moving pins around, still to hit at 30yds I have to use my 40yd pin. Ive exhausted what little knowledge I have of bow tuning and in need of some sound advice. The only thing I can think of is maybe my string is finally worked in and may have stretched just enough to throw everything off as my peep did just start sliding up the string last week so I had to try it in.
Thanks


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

What sight are you using?

Some can be brought closer to the riser.


----------



## GPHunt11 (May 7, 2014)

That thought dawned on me a little late I am able to move the sight closer to the riser but im all out of wack so going to take to the pro shop and get it renocked and leveled out at square again and start over bringing the sight closer to the riser this time. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

A lot of sights have a mounting bracket that you can flip over to gain more vertical adjustment. That could help in your case too.


----------



## GPHunt11 (May 7, 2014)

The sight is Black Gold- Rush and ill have to look to see if I can flip it


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Nope the Rush is one sight that has a straight bracket and that's it.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

sounds like a peep issue to me... here is how to check your peep.... shoot a few arrows .on your last arrow dig your knuckles in the jaw bone HARD ..shoot it . then reload come to full draw while closing both eyes hit your anchor spot///WITHOUT moving your head open your eyes.. the peep should be PERFECT in the sight a halo... do this a few times..peep alignment is VERY important....keep the string to the tip of your nose if the bow will allow it..... it never moves its always in the same spot, where kissers can be manipulated..


----------



## GPHunt11 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks for the input I took to the pro shop this morning and reset the bow and did some peper tuning and everything seems to be backs on track


----------

